# Boot ist fertig!!!!!



## Zanderjunky (16. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,
mein Boot ist endlich fertig!!!
Eine kleine Testfahrt habe ich auch schon gemacht (drei Wochen Borkum) hat alles super geklappt,das Boot macht ca. 28 Knoten. Bloß die Fische konnte ich nicht finden in der unendlichen Weite der Nordsee,naja vieleicht nächstes Jahr.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## HD4ever (16. August 2008)

*AW: Boot ist fertig!!!!!*

da sieht man deine reingesteckte Arbeit ! #6
feines Gefährt ! #r
wünsch dir damit allzeit immer ne handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel und viele schöne Fänge !!! :m


----------



## Zanderjunky (16. August 2008)

*AW: Boot ist fertig!!!!!*

Ja das hat ordentlich Schweiß und Nerven gekostet,vorallem hat meine Familie in der Zeit ca.2-3 Monate nicht viel von mir gesehen.

Matthias


----------



## maesox (16. August 2008)

*AW: Boot ist fertig!!!!!*

*Respekt!!! Hast super hinbekommen!!!!!!!#6#6#6*

*Viele Grüße*
*Matze*


----------



## prinz1980 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Boot ist fertig!!!!!*

da kann man echt nur gratulieren!!!


----------



## angel-daddy (16. August 2008)

*AW: Boot ist fertig!!!!!*

Glückwunsch.....sehr schönes BOOT!


----------



## Zanderjunky (16. August 2008)

*AW: Boot ist fertig!!!!!*

Danke,Danke
macht ein ja doch ein bißchen Stolz!!!!

Da hat sich die Mühe doch noch gelohnt

Matthias


----------



## Liz261280 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Boot ist fertig!!!!!*

#rNa denn mal allzeit gute Fahrt und viele schöne Drills #6


----------



## goeddoek (16. August 2008)

*AW: Boot ist fertig!!!!!*

Dönnerschlach - achuntwintig Knütten ? Dat ischa bannig fix |bigeyes#6#6

Klasse Arbeit :m

Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu, allzeit gute Fahrt und feine Fänge #h


----------



## Nordlicht (18. August 2008)

*AW: Boot ist fertig!!!!!*

Glückwunsch #r

Hat aber auch irgendwie nen spacigen Touch  wie von einer Nachmittagsserie mit Hulk Hogan wo er ein Powerboat fuhr


----------



## MFT Sutje (18. August 2008)

*AW: Boot ist fertig!!!!!*

Respekt,
so etwas fährt nicht jeder,dolles Ding,echt.

Einige von uns haben schon so das ein oder andere Boot restauriert,aber ich sag jetzt einfach mal,keiner sein eigenes gebaut,in dieser Klasse.


Was mich brennend interessiert,hast du auch den Rumpf selbst gezogen? Wenn ja,wo hast du die Pläne her? Ich würde mir auch gerne mal ein Boot in der 5-6m Klasse selbst bauen,nur eben aus GFK/Holz.

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn du dich mal meldest.


----------



## Zanderjunky (18. August 2008)

*AW: Boot ist fertig!!!!!*

Hallo Peter,
den Rumpf habe ich nicht selber gebaut,sondern es war ein altes Buster RS Boot mit Unfallschaden,aber das konnte ich wieder in seine alte Form ziehen.Wenn du Pläne haben willst dann schau mal dort nach http://boatdesign.net/ring/ oder besorge dir das Program Free Ship aus dem Netz da kannst du dir selber Boote mit konstruieren. Ich wollte mir den Rumpf auch erst selber bauen,aber so war es die einfachere Lösung,zumal wenn man einen Rumpf selber baut gibt es auch ein gewisses Risiko wie das Boot sich im Wasser verhält,und das sieht man erst ziemlich am Schluß wenn alles fertig ist.
Da Aluminium nicht gerade im Sonderangebot ist, war es so glaube ich besser, vieleicht baue ich in 2-3 Jahren mal eins komplett selber,jetzt will ich erstmal nur fahren und angeln.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Zanderjunky (18. August 2008)

*AW: Boot ist fertig!!!!!*

Hier noch ein Link für alle die an Freeship interessiert sind http://www.softpedia.com/get/Science-CAD/Freeship.shtml

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Zanderjunky (6. September 2008)

*AW: Boot ist fertig!!!!!*

Hallo wer kann mir mal ein Tip geben, wo man an der Ostsee eine günstige Unterkunft,die ambesten nicht weit weg ist vom Boot (mit Bootssteg) oder so mieten kann ??
Danke!!!

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Ollek (6. September 2008)

*AW: Boot ist fertig!!!!!*



Zanderjunky schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Link für alle die an Freeship interessiert sind http://www.softpedia.com/get/Science-CAD/Freeship.shtml
> 
> Gruß Matthias




Freeship ist klasse,ich habe mir damit ein Angelboot in Leistenbauweise konstruiert, leider kam noch ich nicht dazu das Aufzubauen.


----------



## schleppangler (6. September 2008)

*AW: Boot ist fertig!!!!!*

moin,moin
erstmal respekt vor deiner arbeit !!!!
günstige unterkunft gab es immer beim baltic-trolling -center in großenbrode,allerdings haben die den betrieb eingestellt,wobei ich nicht weiß ob das für den gesamten betrieb gilt,einfach mal anrufen.
guckst du hier www.btc-großenbrode.de


----------



## schleppangler (6. September 2008)

*AW: Boot ist fertig!!!!!*

tschuldigung,gibt leider keine nummer mehr.mein fehler.
allerdings kann man auch noch in burgtiefe in den yachthafen und im ,ich glaube ifa günstig nächtigen.allerdings habe ich dafür keinen link.


----------



## caddel (6. September 2008)

*AW: Boot ist fertig!!!!!*



Zanderjunky schrieb:


> Hallo wer kann mir mal ein Tip geben, wo man an der Ostsee eine günstige Unterkunft,die ambesten nicht weit weg ist vom Boot (mit Bootssteg) oder so mieten kann ??
> Danke!!!
> 
> Gruß Matthias


 
Moin Matthias,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zudem schönen Schiff. Ich wünsche Dir immer eine handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel.

Habe Dir hier mal etwas rausgesucht. Vieleicht ist es das Richtige zum Urlauben.
Fische gibt es da auf jeden Fall reichlich.#6


http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...41913,10.285263&spn=0.02502,0.076904&t=h&z=14

Gruß
caddel


----------



## detlefb (6. September 2008)

*AW: Boot ist fertig!!!!!*

wende dich hier:
http://www.wassersportzentrum.net/
mal an den Herrn Heydorn.
Der weiß bestimmt wo und was in Großenbrode geht.#h


----------



## marlin2304 (6. September 2008)

*AW: Boot ist fertig!!!!!*

Echt schönes Boot, Gratulation, haste super hin bekommen.
Ich bin absoluter Buster-Fan.


----------



## Zanderjunky (6. September 2008)

*AW: Boot ist fertig!!!!!*

Hallo Leute,
danke für die Infos, mal sehen ob da was für mich dabei ist!!

Gruß Matthias


----------

